# Does anyone have this problem?



## CA_reedgrn (Oct 15, 2003)

I purchased my Treg in September. Since then, my passenger side carpet has remained wet. It looks like it's coming from a vent under the passenger side seat. The dampness has spread to both the front and rear passenger side. The first dealership replaced a hose from the sunroof. The second dealer ran the car under a shower, but didn't find anything. They were able to dry the carpet by vaccuuming it up. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (CA_reedgrn)*

It is probably the condensor from the AC. In most cars it is located up and behind the glove box and it is suppose to drain to the outside. My guess is the hose came off or was missed when they built it which is allowing it to drain down inside.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (stevetjr)*

Steve, good catch and recommendation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (Ted K)*

That happened to my Lexus and my Volvo, and both times it was the AC hose or evaporator behind the dash.


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_Steve, good catch and recommendation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_That happened to my Lexus and my Volvo, and both times it was the AC hose or evaporator behind the dash.


Ted, Thanks. Like mdjak it happened on all 3 of my Mitsu Eclipse's and it maybe colder than s#@$ here in the winter but with over 10,000 lakes it gets quite humid in the summer and that condensor gets a work out so when the hose fails or leaks I would have a swimming pool on the passenger side.


----------



## CA_reedgrn (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (stevetjr)*

Thanks so much...I just dropped the Egg off at the service department. When I originally found this problem, the dealer said it was a drainage hose from the sunroof. They replaced that (which took 3 days). This time, I was able to take a picture of the water dripping from a vent under the passenger seat. I have also seen water dripping from the dash under the glove box so I bet that is what's going on. I printed the pic and left it for the dealer to look at tomorrow. I'm afraid that if this goes on too long, I may get mold.


----------



## Maestr0 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (CA_reedgrn)*

Wow...I found water on the passenger side carpet in my NEW 05 Touareg. I brought it in today. They said they can't find the leak, so I told them to check vwvortex! LOL. They started to imply that my xm install could be the culprit. Another LOL.
Oh well...we'll see how this pans out. At least they gave me a jetta in the mean time!


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (Maestr0)*

*I haven't found my leak yet, but I'm getting close ...
*


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (SlotCAR)*

LMAO!


----------



## STL VWguy (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (Maestr0)*

Same thing happened to my friends brand new phaeton. Kinda hard to notice but I took it for a spin in sandals and felt it on my foot. He brought it in and said it was the Ac condensor condensation drain hose....whew....


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_LMAO!

what country is that?


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
what country is that?

Twilight zone...


----------



## simax (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (****us)*

I got some pics from that van also and it said "Geneva, IT"
So Italy.
All Europe has gone through it's coldest time in like 50 years or so.

Usually it's sunny in Geneva


----------



## collideous (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (simax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simax* »_I got some pics from that van also and it said "Geneva, IT"
So Italy.
All Europe has gone through it's coldest time in like 50 years or so.

Usually it's sunny in Geneva









Geneva, Switzerland on February 1st this year along the shore of lake Geneva. A combination of cold temperatures and a strong wind from the east (in Switzerland commonly known as "La Bise") caused all this ice and more (Powerpoint with a couple more pics of frozen cars on the same street).


----------



## Black Jetta (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (collideous)*

This information is very reassuring. 
I am a VW tech with a touareg odor when running A/C.
No water on the floor, customer suspects the drain hose
is clogged. Anyone hear of this?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (Black Jetta)*

Sure. VW even has a TSB on this for all models.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (simax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simax* »_Usually it's sunny in Geneva

Amazing photos, thanks for posting them. I have to go to Geneva next week (back to work), let's hope the weather has improved. My moto is parked in Zürich, and I plan to ride it to GVA.
Michael


----------



## CA_reedgrn (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone have this problem? (Maestr0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maestr0* »_Wow...I found water on the passenger side carpet in my NEW 05 Touareg. I brought it in today. They said they can't find the leak, so I told them to check vwvortex! LOL. They started to imply that my xm install could be the culprit. Another LOL.
Oh well...we'll see how this pans out. At least they gave me a jetta in the mean time!


Maestro, Have you gotten this issue resolved yet? My water leak issue has been resolved. It turns out that the drainage area underneath the seats was clogged. VW also replaced the A/C control unit since it was running all the time. It caused the condensation to build up so much that it appeared to create a river on my carpet.







Fill her up please!


----------



## robertsteffens (Dec 14, 2012)

*Water in passenger side of my Treg - blocked outlet pipe.*

On several occassions I had the carpet on the passenger side soaked. Dealer said it must be a leak around the window or sunroof! Couldnt find any cause. Dried things out & no more problems due no more rain.
Carpet wet again but it had not rained.!? Removed the panel below the glovebox & removed the hose from the drain thru the floor. About 5 litres of putrid water poured out!! Obviously the outlet pipe was blocked. Used some electric cord to poke through to below the car & unblocked the pipe.
Problem solved.


----------



## Sandello (Mar 13, 2015)

Had same problem, fixed it by cleaning A/C drain by myself


----------

